# Anyone know about this AFX Bronco?



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Does anyone know anything about this particular pictured AFX Bronco? It's pictured in some of the 1972 (Bronco's release year) catalogs.


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Don't know much about it, but I do have one. Here's a picture of the real thing. enjoy


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*"Catalog Car"*

I believe that particular Bronco was a hand painted shot for advertising. The Lola T-260 "L&M" car of that same period was shown with #1's on the front of each fender. To the best of my knowledge, neither car was manufactured with those exact paint schemes. The Bronco lost the horseshoe and gained a #3 on the hood, the Lola lost the #1's. It may be the tempos were to difficult to pass Q/A consistently or it may have been a cost cutting option. Other AFX "catalog cars that were different in the released version include a dark blue and yellow #30 Roadrunner and the #27 Saudia Williams F-1.

-Paul


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks Paul, excellent information. Now to determine if it still exists somewhere.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*"It's the water....and a lot more."*

Any good Washingtonian of that era better darn well recognize the Oly Beer Bronco...powered by Artesians naturally!

The original brick Brewery still remains down on Deschuttes bay. Both plants are easily seen traveling I-5 Northbound. The upgraded plant is still upstream in Tumwater, closed down, bought by Miller, sold off, spewed some touchy feely bottled water for awhile ....now closed again I believe. It was an exciting field trip destination for grade schoolers back in the 60's and 70's. 

There's an awesome restaurant, "The Falls Terrace", right across the Deschuttes river from the newer plant; complete with a view of the falls and a nicely kept public park. (Note the falls in the logo) I've been going there since five or six years of age. Best to visit on a late winter evening (melting snowpack) or early spring (mosoons) with the added lighting for the full effect.

For those that dont remember or never knew, Oly was a beautiful golden Pilsner with a light hop flavor; best seved ice cold on a hot summer day. Especially delicous on the Beach with fresh fired clams, oysters, and a slab of bonfire broiled Salmon ..sigh 

Entire generations of Pac NW teenagers were....POWERED BY OLY! 

LMAO!


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Hmmm 6 point OLY in okla, used to wash down Barbecued smoked chicken, along with deep fried crappy, with a large helping of bull fries, watching the sun go down after a day of skiing on the lake. Hmm oh yeah great slotcar up there.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

"It's the Water" ... or "It's Water" was never more appropriately applied to something that resembled beer. Superb bladder stimulant.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

We used to drink that stuff when I was stationed over in Thailand back in the early 70's. It was definitely on the thin side compared to other beers. Probably should have been called Oly Light!  However, It got the job done. :freak: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Yer just rentin' it for a minute!*



AfxToo said:


> "It's the Water" ... or "It's Water" was never more appropriately applied to something that resembled beer. Superb bladder stimulant.


...yeah ....later successfully marketed under a different label ...."liquid plumber"

If I had to make a comparison, I'd liken it to Miller Lite with the added bite of a Bud product. Like RR said....in those dayz it was about the octane rating ....pure and simple.

In a half hearted attempt to herd Chris's thread somewhat on track...LOL!...Anyone know if a decal set of that truck exists...might be a cool re-deaux for HOHT auctions or a Chat car. Take a standard AW Broken....er.....Bronco....a few liberties with some gold in the airbrush...swap to ansens...slap a decal set...
hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Bill, you can still get Oly here. But like you said, it was bought out by Miller and is prolly nowhere near what it once was. Its decent enough for a beer you can see thru--WAY better than Rannier which is total cesspool sludge. Miller's little buyout sure ruined Rolling Rock which was at one time a really good beer, very pale and refreshing with a proper slice of NY style pizza. Tastes nothing like the original anymore.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Anyone else know about the catalog car pictured above?

I recently bought this lot of can off epay.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Any good Washingtonian of that era better darn well recognize the Oly Beer Bronco...powered by Artesians naturally!
> 
> The original brick Brewery still remains down on Deschuttes bay. Both plants are easily seen traveling I-5 Northbound. The upgraded plant is still upstream in Tumwater, closed down, bought by Miller, sold off, spewed some touchy feely bottled water for awhile ....now closed again I believe. It was an exciting field trip destination for grade schoolers back in the 60's and 70's.
> 
> ...


I wasn't old enough to drink it, but I remember as a kid going to see my Grandpa in Spokane, and him driving me and my sister places and always cracking an Oly and the beginning of each drive and then putting it in his cup holder (70's version being between the legs).


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

We had Oly on tap at the "self service honor system" 25 cent per drink bar at the base club I was stationed at in Vallejo in the 70s. Training from midnight to 6 AM, Sun-Thursday. We would get off work early on Friday morning for the weekend, maybe 3-4 AM, drop by the empty club and play snooker and darts and down Olys for a few hours before going to breakfast. Made for some lively ham and egg conversations. But what the hey, those wispy, watery brews probably kept us out of a lot of trouble.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> We had Oly on tap at the "self service honor system" 25 cent per drink bar at the base club I was stationed at in Vallejo in the 70s. Training from midnight to 6 AM, Sun-Thursday. We would get off work early on Friday morning for the weekend, maybe 3-4 AM, drop by the empty club and play snooker and darts and down Olys for a few hours before going to breakfast. Made for some lively ham and egg conversations. But what the hey, those wispy, watery brews probably kept us out of a lot of trouble.


Or if you were out bar hopping after a hard day at work, get back in time for Midnight Chow! Some of the best breakfasts were served then. The day shift cooks could never match that night crew! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You guys can make fun of my Coors (sans flavor packets) but especially you west coast and mountain zone types need to keep something in mind... When I was 18, Coors wasn't available here on the east coast.. There was a grain of truth in the Smokey and the Bandit movie.. I got my first taste of Coors from a driver delivering to the place I was working at. He smuggled a few 6 packs in his truck from out of the mid west somewhere, and it was like taking forbidden fruit.. Sure it's water to a beer connoisseur, but it's like being 18 all over again when I pop a top.. :thumbsup::hat::drunk::tongue:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

slotcarman - We chased the Coors mystique as well. It was sold in Wisconsin but unavailable in Illinois. We would have to run the hour and half each way to stock up. If you told somebody you were making a run, then everybody wanted a case. Pretty soon you are running a lot of beer across state lines.
Jim


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, Coors is yet another data point that illustrates that the full width and breadth of human gullibility should never be underestimated. There may be one born every minute, but fueled by media hype, they multiply at a much more prolific rate.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I got stuck on the Silver Bullet train back in the early 80s, before there ever was a train. I believe that's when they showed up here in the mid Atlantic. Still my beer of choice even if it's considered H2O. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Wow, this thread sure has gone off topic.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

chriscobbs said:


> Wow, this thread sure has gone off topic.


 
If we keep this up, we'll need Hank to start a Beer forum. :freak: rr


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

roadrner said:


> If we keep this up, we'll need Hank to start a Beer forum. :freak: rr


I think I've seen a mention of that before. Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Seems I remember....a few years back...a thread about a push Bronco in yellow and a decal set for the Olympia beer Bronco. I remember seeing an AFX Bronco all decal'd up, too.
I even remember having a link to the decal set.....but that was a few years ago....and two computers ago.

Maybe Coach remembers?

Anyone else remember? I have been hunting all morning for the decals.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

joez870 said:


> Seems I remember....a few years back...a thread about a push Bronco in yellow and a decal set for the Olympia beer Bronco. I remember seeing an AFX Bronco all decal'd up, too.
> I even remember having a link to the decal set.....but that was a few years ago....and two computers ago.
> 
> Maybe Coach remembers?
> ...


 
Joez, 
Did you check on Patto's site by chance? Dave


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

You mean these?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Heck yeah! :thumbsup:

Good show, Chris!

I won't ask after the yellow Bronco, but where can I get the decals?

I had forgotten about Pattos place. I can look there if Chris does not remember where they came from.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

I got mine from...

This seller


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Now that Ive seen your Big Oly I might have to try that, Chris. I remember seeing pics of that Bronc from my 4Wheel & Off Road magazines. 

And if there ever IS a beer thread, Id be in on that too!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> You guys can make fun of my Coors (sans flavor packets) but especially you west coast and mountain zone types need to keep something in mind... When I was 18, Coors wasn't available here on the east coast.. There was a grain of truth in the Smokey and the Bandit movie.. I got my first taste of Coors from a driver delivering to the place I was working at. He smuggled a few 6 packs in his truck from out of the mid west somewhere, and it was like taking forbidden fruit.. Sure it's water to a beer connoisseur, but it's like being 18 all over again when I pop a top.. :thumbsup::hat::drunk::tongue:


I can back this up too. My dad's job has had him traveling all over the country, and we're originally from NJ. So when he'd be west of the Mississippi, he'd always bring back plenty of Coors which went over pretty well back east since you just couldnt get it otherwise. 

Its like when we had moved to TN and sometime during my college years when pre-Miller Rolling Rock became available at the same time a few italians out of NY decided that the southeast could use a few REAL pizza parlors and began opening them up with hardcore authentic NY pizza. Id been bragging about how good our pizza was for years then finally got the chance to convert all my naysayer friends...a couple ginormous slices of pepperoni and mushroom pizza made with Roma ingredients washed down with a cold Rock will do that!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

chriscobbs said:


> I got mine from...
> 
> This seller


I just sent the seller an inquiry. Thank you for the help!:thumbsup:

Now I just need to find some REALLY yellow Duplicolor paint!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

joez870 said:


> I just sent the seller an inquiry. Thank you for the help!:thumbsup:
> 
> Now I just need to find some REALLY yellow Duplicolor paint!


 
joez,
lmk what you find out. I need a few sets of those myself. Maybe he has a website where he sells them instead of just epay. :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Jeeper is right ....we had to boot leg Coors in.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

roadrner said:


> joez,
> lmk what you find out. I need a few sets of those myself. Maybe he has a website where he sells them instead of just epay. :thumbsup: Dave



Okeedoke!:thumbsup:


----------

